# Look who I met :)



## Niamhf

Okay so these little sweeties stole the show today


----------



## Alybun

Daaw!! So cute! I love to see more of them!


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, I've never seen them this small and they're very cute...but where's Rudolph?


----------



## Niamhf

Haha I think they might be Rudolfs offspring??!  either way I'm sure Rudolph is catching up on some much needed last minute sleep!!


----------



## RavensGryf

How Cuuute!!!  Those are Sika Deer aka Japanese Spotted Deer. They're a small species. I'm not sure if those are juveniles though. I guess they figured real Reindeer (Carabou) were too big?? Maybe they couldn't get any and had to settle for the Sika's lol! Where was that at?


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are beautiful!
Thanks for sharing the picture with us, Niamh *


----------



## Niamhf

RavensGryf said:


> How Cuuute!!!  Those are Sika Deer aka Japanese Spotted Deer. They're a small species. I'm not sure if those are juveniles though. I guess they figured real Reindeer (Carabou) were too big?? Maybe they couldn't get any and had to settle for the Sika's lol! Where was that at?


Oh I just assumed they were babies - I'm sure the reindeer would have been too big alight  they were so cute either way. They were in the shopping centre right near my house - I've seen a petting zoo set up there before (at Easter) but is completely unique. Of course I had to pet one


----------



## Budget baby

Sigh ...... I think they are so lovely an they look so beautiful with their spots, thanks for sharing your find with us.:budgie:


----------



## aluz

Aww, I how wish I could reach my hand and pet them! They're lovely!


----------



## Kate C

Actually Julie I think they are Fallow deer. Fallow deer were first introduced into Australia in the early 1800's. I am pretty sure there are no Sika deer in Australia but there are some in New Zealand. A couple of friends of mine breed them. There are 6 types of deer found in Australia (all introduced since European settlement) they are Fallow, Red, Canadian Elk, Javan Rusa, Sambar and Chital. It is a strong possibility that they were bred by one of my friends who is also a bird breeder. He supplies young Fallows to zoo's and the like and many are hand raised so they are good around humans and can be handled. They are the most common deer found in Australia. Wild herds are found in all states except Western Australia and the Northern Territory. They do look very similar to the Sika though as does the Chital.


----------



## Therm

Oh they are beautiful!


----------



## despoinaki

Awwwwwww if you could see me right now... I am melting!!! They are beautiful little deers!!!!


----------



## Niamhf

despoinaki said:


> Awwwwwww if you could see me right now... I am melting!!! They are beautiful little deers!!!!


Hahaha I bet!! I melted too they were so sweet


----------



## StarlingWings

What precious little deer! Sigh...I would have loved to be there. 

I love their darling little spots, too 

Thanks for giving us more Christmas spirit, Niamh!


----------

